# First Trip Of The Year



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

We are off on our first trip of the year. We are retiring at the end of June and will be traveling for 4 months before settling in our retirement home up state so want to hit some of our favorite spots before we leave.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Soooooooooo nice.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Sounds like fun! I can't wait till retirement. But being only 32, I have many years to wait. Wonder what RV's will be like in 30 years?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome to the ranks of the "Voluntary Unemployed" .







Upstate must mean Salem or maybe even Wallowa County. In any case, enjoy your leisure and take time to see the side roads.


----------

